# Wood Pigeon Melbourne



## rlthomas (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear Pigeon Lovers,

I recently found a young pigeon in Melbourne. Being halloween, a visiting trick-or-treater confidently informed me that it was a wood pigeon. After a couple of google image searches I have come to the conclusion that the little genius behind the Freddie Kruger mask is right. It can fly downwards, that is when perched on a high point it can glide down wards without hurting itself but it can't get much lift off. I take it out into the garden about twice a day but the Crows are never too far away and I don't like the way they look at little Carlos (my housemate named him). He is very feisty and often hisses and pecks at me. However he is also quite content to rest on my arm and until recently preferred to be hand fed than to peck at food left in his cage. Because he seems to have no fear and no sense of the danger he's in when he's outside (he pays no attention to the crows and doesn't seem bothered by oncoming traffic) I am finding it harder and harder to take him out. I am not quite sure what to do as I don't want to release him until I'm sure he's a strong flier but I'm afraid that I want be able to catch him the next time I let him out to practice. Any helpful suggestions would be much apprectied.

rebecca


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Rebecca

First thing, please post picture(s) of him 

Wood Pigeons are a fairly loose term for quite a few species, but as normally referred to here are those found in Europe/UK. Either your bird is an escape from a bird owner or breeder, or is normally known under a different name in Australia. I think we need to make a definite identification, and we have some Australian members on here.

I would say it is far better for his eventual well being if you keep him inside or, if outside for air and sun, in a very secure cage.

Can you tell us if he has any, even slight, injury anywhere on wings or under wings? He may be a youngster, or he may have suffered some not too obvious damage at some point.


----------



## rlthomas (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear John,

Thank you for your prompt response. I've checked the little guy for injuries and there are none that I can make out although the feathers under his wings are sparse and the skin looks a bit ruddy.I've tried to get pictures with his wins spread but he's not very cooperative. Hope the photos below help.


----------



## rlthomas (Oct 31, 2011)

more pictures:


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Rebecca

Good pics of your little pal - have to admit he's got me foxed 

Looks dove-like to me, but at that age it's hard to tell. One clue could be where you found him, as he most likely had fallen from a nest, and what kind of native pigeons/doves are in that area.

For baby pigeon/dove care generally, here is a good link

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

For seed eating birds, it's pretty much the same regardless of species, until they are big enough to positively identify anyway.

Hope one of our Oz members will see this!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> Hi Rebecca
> 
> Good pics of your little pal - have to admit he's got me foxed
> 
> Looks dove-like to me, but at that age it's hard to tell. One clue could be where you found him, as he most likely had fallen from a nest, and what kind of native pigeons/doves are in that area.


Can see why someone thought baby woodie as it does look very similar.
Could be a young spotted dove, as they are very woodie looking when young.


----------



## rlthomas (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think you're right, he may just be a Spotted Dove. Apparently they were introduced to Melbourne in te 1800's and have been quite common ever since. My Housemate is Veterinary Student and keeps telling me I should take him to a vet to get him checked for diseases. However I've been told that because he's not a native bird the vet will have to put him down. I'm not particularly concerned about disease as he seems fine and at his age he would not have had much contact with other birds. Any suggestions? Also at his size should I be giving lots of opportunities to spread his wings? He stills struggling with take off but can fly off my hand safely to the ground.


----------

